# First Gen Dice Ipod Integration Kit work with 6th Gen Multi-Touch Ipod Nano?



## aa240sx (Nov 21, 2009)

Quick question to put out there. 

Believe it or not I still use my first gen Ipod Nano with my Dice unit in my E39 BMW and it works great with my OEM headunit, full compatibility. 

However, as many of you may have heard, Apple is now recalling the first gen Nano's and replacing them with 6th gen Nanos with Multi-touch. 

So, of course I'll all in, but I never use my Nano outside of car. I just plug it into the Dice unit and forget about it.

Have been doing a little research and it turns out the latest Nano still uses the 30 pin connector that is found on nearly all Ipods, Iphones, even Ipads. So... great right?

Does this also mean that it will work with a first gen Dice device like the one I have for my car, though? It's called the Dice Ipod Integration Kit and it uses a less attractive square black box form factor. 

Not sure what the window is for the recall, but if my Dice device won't work with the latest Ipod Nano Multi-touch, then I'll continue to take my chances with the first gen Nano.


----------



## aa240sx (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, maybe no one uses the first gen Dice IPod Integration kit? 

So, I took matters into my own hands and was able to borrow a 6th gen nano from a buddy to try it out. Turns out it does work but a few key features may keep me from making the move. These are namely,

6th Nano will not charge from the dice cable
I can no longer control the nano directly when plugged into the dice unit.

So, my question now is does anyone know what iPods are compatible with the first gen Dice units?


----------



## supra88 (Jul 7, 2006)

that is correct the new nano charging part works on 5 volts usb not firewire i believe dice electronics made a new cable they are $30.00 or $30.00


----------

